# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  infinity pharmacuticals

## youg'un

great UG lab.

----------


## c8rsa

> great UG lab.


Is this stuff any good?

----------


## youg'un

great gear. getting quite popular in western canada

----------


## bad brains

And other places..lol.....It is good stuff......... :Wink/Grin:

----------

